
Matrix’s ‘Olm’ End-to-end Encryption security assessment released - neutral16
https://matrix.org/blog/2016/11/21/matrixs-olm-end-to-end-encryption-security-assessment-released-and-implemented-cross-platform-on-riot-at-last/
======
Arathorn
It's worth noting that this isn't just the security audit results but also the
launch of E2E across the Matrix iOS, Android and the web client SDKs.

